# Having middle name on airline tickets--how important is it?



## Cathyb (Aug 25, 2009)

Was an article in local paper this weekend about being sure your name on your ticket matches your ID given when you check in.  Changes in policy coming early 2010.  My question:

Two weeks ago I made reservations with American Airlines Frequent Flier for Maui from LAX for 6/2010.  The agent never asked for my middle name and I never thought of giving it to her.  My driver's license and my Passport have my middle name on it.  

1.  Will I be charged a fee for having them add my middle name to my issued ticket?

2.  Do I run a risk of 'losing' my seat if they take my reservation off the record to add the middle name?   TIA for any insight.


----------



## BevL (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's a link to FAQ on the Secure Flight thing:

http://www.tsa.gov/what_we_do/layers/secureflight/faqs.shtm

Specifically from there:

Q. What happens if my airline didn’t ask for any of that information?

A. Secure Flight will be phased-in and each airline will be incorporating the necessary changes into their systems over the coming months. Passengers shouldn't be concerned if particular airlines don't ask them to provide the additional information right away; it should not impact their travel. Each airline will request this information as their capability to capture it is integrated into their individual systems.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 25, 2009)

It's much more important (currently) to use your full name when traveling internationally.


----------



## cissy (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm having another problem with airlines, cruiselines, etc.  My name has an apostrophe in it, and many systems don't allow for special characters in a name.  In these cases, my ticketed name will never match my passport, license, etc..  Sometimes, when I look at the ticket, the first letter of my name will be displayed as my middle initial with the last name beginning with the second letter.  It surprises me that there are still so many systems with such obviously foolish edits.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 25, 2009)

Cathy,

Don't forget you started an earlier Tug thread on this topic and received many good replies.  See
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97969

Sounds like you're stressing out again.


Richard


----------



## Born2Travel (Aug 25, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Was an article in local paper this weekend about being sure your name on your ticket matches your ID given when you check in. Changes in policy coming early 2010. My question:
> 
> Two weeks ago I made reservations with American Airlines Frequent Flier for Maui from LAX for 6/2010. The agent never asked for my middle name and I never thought of giving it to her. My driver's license and my Passport have my middle name on it.
> 
> ...


 
Why don't you call them and find out? Couldn't hurt... then post the answer here and we'd all know what the AA policy is -


----------



## Luanne (Aug 25, 2009)

Most airline websites don't even have a place for a middle name to be entered.  I wonder it/when they'll be upgraded.


----------



## Patri (Aug 25, 2009)

I got an email from an airline we use this week asking for my middle initial. Also my email address or frequent flyer number. It looked legit but just in case, I went to the airline website. Nothing there to update the info other than my normal account page, but no where did the site say the change was necessary and needed immediately. So I didn't bother to make the update now. They can get it when I make my next purchase. In case it was a spam, I didn't want someone else using my info.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 25, 2009)

After I'd gotten notification at work about the changes I went into the Southwest website to see about making the change.  No way.  I couldn't even change the name in my profile to reflect a middle name.  Well, maybe I could have, if I'd sent them an email or something......which I haven't done yet.  But, what I'm saying is, when you book a flight online, there is currently no field in which to enter a middle name, or initial.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 25, 2009)

I always had my boarding pass printed by the airlines with Xxxxx not Xxxx X as it should be with first name, middle initial. I suppose its the software but never had a problem. Most recent flight was yesterday.

Cheers


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 25, 2009)

As stated above each of the airlines are updating their systems to meet the new requirements.

From AA's webpage -   http://www.aa.com/aa/viewPromotionD...e=TSA+Secure+Flight+Information&reportedPos=3


> *TSA Secure Flight Information*
> 
> You may have seen communications recently from the Transportation Security Administration (TSA) about its new program, Secure Flight. Secure Flight is a program developed to provide uniform watch list matching by the Transportation Security Administration (TSA). The mission of the Secure Flight program is to enhance the security of domestic and international commercial air travel through the use of improved watch list matching.
> 
> ...


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I received a request from Air Trans for my Middle Name; Date of Birth; and Passport Number. It was legit.  I went to their website to verify 

George


----------



## Luanne (Aug 25, 2009)

I just checked the SW website again.  Okay, my middle initial IS in my profile.  But, it's not listed in any of the reservations I have, nor is there a space to enter it.  Oh well, I'll just trust that it won't be a problem.


----------



## somerville (Aug 25, 2009)

I sent an e-mail to United, Delta, US Airways and Continental and had them add my middle name to my profile, as they did not permit you do make the change online yourself.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 25, 2009)

I recently travelled from the U.S. to the UK on Virgin Air.  The airline made a big deal about the passenger record matching the passport, but on the ticket my MI was in lower case attached to my 1st name.  I had no problem with it from TSA screeners to gate agents.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 25, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> I recent travelled from the U.S. to the UK on Virgin Air.  The airline made a big deal about the passenger record matching the passport, but on the ticket my MI was in lower case attached to my 1st name.  I had no problem with it from TSA screeners to gate agents.



How recently did you travel?  

The information I got at work said this:

Beginning August 15, 2009, the U.S. Department of Homeland Security (DHS) will implement a Secure Flight Program, which shifts pre-departure watch list matching responsibilities from individual aircraft operators to the Transportation Security Administration (TSA). 

For U.S. based travelers, U.S. aircraft operators will be required to transmit to the TSA, the passenger's full name as shown on state or government-issued IDs used for airport check-in, date of birth, and gender, in order to issue a boarding pass for travel within the United States.

Non U.S. based travelers entering the United States to a single destination (e.g. London to Newark) are exempt from the Secure Flight requirement at this time.  However, international itineraries with a multiple destinations within the U.S. will be required to furnish this information, (e.g. London to Newark is still exempt, but London to Newark and then onto Dallas would be subject to the Secure Flight ruling).

For a short term, the TSA has built in some flexibility regarding small differences between the passenger's ID and the passenger's reservation information, such as the use of middle initial instead of a full middle name or no middle name / initial at all, should not cause a problem for the passenger at this time. 

Official implementation dates will not be made public by the TSA, but the process for U.S air carriers is expected to begin mid August, with all international air carriers by the end of 2010.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 26, 2009)

I have problems getting amy sites to match my last name because it is hyphenated and most sites won't take the hyphen, making it questionable whether the first part of my last name is my last or middle name. My husband has no middle name. Are they going to hassle him about that if his license also shows no middle name?
Liz


----------



## silverfox82 (Aug 26, 2009)

I flew Jet Blue to Aruba in june, middle name not on ticket but is on passport, and was able to scan my passport at a kiosk and get a boarding pass. Monday, same situation going to St. Maarten, kiosk said "problem with name, see an agent" so for future ticketing I'm putting it on the reservation. I am also holding domestic tickets for oct, I'll call Jet Blue ans see what they say.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 26, 2009)

From birth I have always gone by my middle name. It's been a pain. Most forms ask for a first name and a middle initial--not a first initial and a middle name. Sometimes I couldn't even get the driver's license division to list my name correctly as they insisted on first name, middle initial. Of course, that did not match the name on my checks.

Even if I put my first initial and middle name, I often end up with just two initials as the computer program (or whoever types the information into a system) can't wrap their little brain around a person going by a middle name and drops it for the initial instead. It is not that uncommon for a person to go by his middle name. Truly it is not. But with all the irritation it has caused me, I would never do that to my children and have always cautioned parents who are contemplating doing that.

My information is listed in different ways with different companies. Sometimes just first name, sometimes just middle name as though it were the first name, a combination of names and initials or just initials.  On occasion, my name will pop up with my middle name and then first initial as though it were my middle initial.  

I often don't realize people are talking to me when they call me by my first name.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 26, 2009)

Richard:  At the time you referred to, I DID call AA and at that moment there was no policy.  Now I have made a 2010 frequent flyer reservation.  Granted I should have remembered to ask but it was 3AM (late June seats to Maui very hard to get) and we were on a trip in a hotel at the time and forgot.  I didn't really appreciate your 'stressed out' comment. Try to be nice.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 26, 2009)

*HST*

I wonder what President Harry S Truman would think about this requirement as he had no middle name, just an initial. I suspect it would be a good example of "Give Em Hell Harry" at his finest.:hysterical: 

Cheers


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2009)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I have problems getting amy sites to match my last name because it is hyphenated and most sites won't take the hyphen, making it questionable whether the first part of my last name is my last or middle name. My husband has no middle name. Are they going to hassle him about that if his license also shows no middle name?
> Liz



I thought I'd read the name on the ticket was supposed to match the name on your SS# and/or passport.  If someone has *no* middle initial I would think this would not be an issue.  But, I've been known to be wrong in the past.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 26, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Richard:  At the time you referred to, I DID call AA and at that moment there was no policy.  Now I have made a 2010 frequent flyer reservation.  Granted I should have remembered to ask but it was 3AM (late June seats to Maui very hard to get) and we were on a trip in a hotel at the time and forgot.  I didn't really appreciate your 'stressed out' comment. Try to be nice.




Cathy,

I didn't mean offense. I apologize for my comment.  The TSA rules are aggravating and the tiered phasing in of the new regulations makes it a nightmare to know what will be allowed and what won't.

Best regards,

Richard


----------



## barndweller (Aug 26, 2009)

I recieved a notice from Hawaiian about this recently. They asked that we update our profiles so that our name listed matches our gov't issued ID (passport). Mine already does so no problem.

The last flight I took was United and because my online ticket order didn't have my birthdate I was unable to pre-print a boarding pass. It was done at the airport with no hassle but I stressed a little about it before hand.

I figure from now on, when I book with any airline, by phone or on-line, I will make sure my name matches my passport exactly. Big brother needs to make sure I'm not an imposter although how all this keeps the bad guys out I'm not sure. At least I can now take my nail clippers on board and help defeat the hijackers if need be!


----------

